# Vintage bike clubs



## GarryG (11 Nov 2014)

Just wondering, if there are any Vintage bike clubs or meets around Warrington/north west, I currently have a 1938 Hercules three speed?

GarryG


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2014)

GarryG said:


> Just wondering, if there are any Vintage bike clubs or meets around Warrington/north west, I currently have a 1938 Hercules three speed?
> 
> GarryG


 You could try http://www.v-cc.org.uk/ who have members in most parts and usually organised rides. You will get access to their online library which is excellent for research with many old catalogues etc and you'll get magazines posted to you.


----------



## PADDY_M (8 Sep 2015)

As Tyred pointed out, the VCC have county clubs all over the UK. I'm in the Northumberland and Borders and ride a Saxon 1938 road bike and a 1934 Royal Enfield. Some of the guys have Penny Farthings!!! Which look crazy with legs hooked over handlebars hurtling down a steep Northumbrian hill...!! GOOD LUCK.


----------

